# How to set up home network with laptop and desktop pc?



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi all,

I am looking to set up a network in my home with my two computers. We have one desktop running windows 98se, and a new wireless laptop running windows xp. We have our house wired with cat-5 with AFN (high speed Fiber network) in all rooms, just installed a wireless router and have our laptop on wireless internet (our desktop is using the cable connection through a cable connection in the wall.)

We want to:

1. Share one printer for both computers.

2. Have our computers able to communicate with eachother for purposes of
file sharing and data transfer.

Any help is sure appreciated. thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you already have a printer to share ?

this may help
http://computer.howstuffworks.com/home-network4.htm
http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/net-name-xp.asp#winxppro


----------



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

I suppose the main difficulties would be, what is the least ammount of hardware I can get away with buying. Yes, I already own a printer, but I have never hooked two computers to one printer before. It makes since that I will probably need some kind of a usb hub, though if I could get one device that would do it all, that would be my preference. My other dificulty comes with the two computers having different Operating systems, and that I have never networked a computer in Windows 98, though I have done a little bit of it in XP. I have swapped files between two computers running xp with an ethernet port. What is different in 98? Thanks for the help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Yes, I already own a printer,


Whats the make model of printer - if its connected to one of the PC's via USB or Printer Port - you can still share with the other PC - you will just need to have the PC thats connected to the printer to be switched on.



> It makes since that I will probably need some kind of a usb hub,


No the should be connected together by the router / wireless connection - just needs seeting up software



> My other dificulty comes with the two computers having different Operating systems, and that I have never networked a computer in Windows 98, though I have done a little bit of it in XP. I have swapped files between two computers running xp with an ethernet port. What is different in 98? Thanks for the help.


No problem sharing on win98 to winXP - just needs to set up sharing - you may need Netbeui on the XP PC http://www.scotsnewsletter.com/34.htm

so have a read of the links

you should not need any new hardware to get the PC's working together or share pronter if you happy to always have one PC switched on whenever it needs to be used..


----------



## DERALAAND (Mar 28, 2003)

Won't both machines need to be on the same router to network?
Sounds like the laptop is on the router but the desktop in on the modem.
Maybe I misunderstood

"D"


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Good point Deralaand:_



> We have our house wired with cat-5 with AFN (high speed Fiber network) in all rooms, just installed a wireless router and have our laptop on wireless internet (our desktop is using the cable connection through a cable connection in the wall.)


Can you describe the connections and also post details of make and model.


----------



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

As for networking devices, I've got a wireless router connected to a cable
modem in the garage. I have Cat-5 jacks in most rooms. My notebook has
built-in wireless and I'm currently able to access the internet wirelessly.
The desktop connects via ethernet cable in the wall and also works fine.

Hope that helps.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Cool - thats confirmed it - thanks - so back to my post #4


----------



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

Well where do I begin? How do I get the two computers to recognize each other? Once both computers are on-line with one another, I should be good to go. Just need to get past that step.

thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you need to have the same user name and password on both PC's - you also need to set a share up.
http://computer.howstuffworks.com/home-network.htm
http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/index.asp
any help


----------



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

Before I get to there, how do I hook the pc's up, hardware wise so that they can recognize each other?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh 
the wireless router - that connects to the modem 
the laptop connects wirelessly to the router
the PC are hardwired to the router 

job should be done - and from you 1st post i thought this was already set up

so - can you post the physical connections you have - what to what


----------



## onisac (Dec 13, 2004)

I suggest you hook up your printer to the win98 machine and share with winxp, a much easy way then reverse. If you hook up your printer to winxp, then you need to set the win98 login and password (if any) same as the setting with winxp login, otherwise winxp will not allow win98 to contact. (It also applys to win98 to win2k)

BTW, you have mentioned that: cat-5 with AFN (high speed Fiber network), what is AFN (high speed Fiber network)?


----------



## onisac (Dec 13, 2004)

Pls be alerted that you must have winxp driver for that printer, otherwise ~~~~~~


----------



## DERALAAND (Mar 28, 2003)

hook printer to the desktop( you may need to share this printer. Option found in the control panel under printers) then use laptop to browse the network for printers(start-control panel-printers and faxes) this should alow you to find the printer if your machines cooperate. Or using the laptop go to (my network places-view workgroup computers-printers and faxes) click on the printer icon and then click add printer this should then browse for printers on the network.

The absolute easiest way to share files would be to upgrade the 98se to XP but that would be $200+ depending on processor speed and ammount of memory. Otherwise...I will do some research and post more for you Musiclover!

"D"


----------



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

Thanks folks,

It appears the computers were wired all along... I'll work with what I got and you all have given me. Afn stands for Ashland Fiber Network, our local fiber network under the town of Ashland, OR. This has to be one of the cheapest towns to aquire high speed cable connection. Through AFN, I pay 26.95 a month for my connection. The entire town is wired with fiber optics.


----------

